# Cycling new tank - readings all 0??



## Bob Madoran (Dec 22, 2014)

If you already have enough bacteria established in the tank you shouldn't be seeing any ammonia or nitrite, only possibly some nitrate. Guppies aren't are not that big and you only have four of them so your bio load wouldn't that big. I suppose it could be possible that that if you do have enough bacteria in the tank doing what it supposed to do, then the plants could be using up what ever nitrate the bacteria are producing. If that were the case your tests would all end up being zero.

Have you been doing the tests like everyday or something? Have they ever shown anything above zero? I would imagine that at some point you should have at least seen some ammonia and/or nitrite.

I would double check the tests. The bottles that that you are supposed to "shake well", really needed to be shook up very well. Shake them until your arm feels like its going to fall off, and then switch hands and shake it again until your other arm feels like it is going to fall off. When it says wait 5 minutes for results, you really do have to wait the 5 minutes.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

What size is that Fluval Edge.....I'm assuming small. Did you use any chemicals/additives in that tank at all when you set it up? What day did you set that up last week? If it was Saturday, then you might not see ammonia yet. If it was last Monday, you may be doing something wrong. Need a little more info....


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

I bet it's the plants. I've experienced the same thing, throw a few plants and fish in a tank and all the ammonia gets used up by the plants instead of going through nitrification. What plants do you have in there? Any pics?


----------



## Newbie2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

thanks for your responses!

Its a 12 gallon Edge. 

I set the tank up on the 9th with only the sand and three plants. I used a "new tank water conditioner" i got from petsmart because it was on clearance for $.99 (http://www.petsmart.com/fish/water-...ater-care-kit-zid36-21351/cat-36-catid-300029) so maybe thats whats screwing me up? 

I added the four guppies on the 11th along with another plant, and did a small (maybe 5%) water change last night.

I tested the tank on the 9th after it was first running, pH was 7.2, ammonia was maybe in-between 0 and .25 (i was hard to tell with the API kit) and nitrite and nitrate were 0. 

i tested it again on the 11th and 13th with everything 0 except the pH. 

I do try to follow the API instructions to the letter. Shaking the [censored][censored][censored][censored] out of the bottles that need it and setting a timer for 5 minutes. But I'll try your 'until your arms fall off' method tonight lol


----------



## Newbie2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

First pic is from the first day, second one was taken last night. Sorry for the poor quality, I'll try to get better ones tonight. I also have some small patches of brown algae on the sand.

Bump: I guess you're not allowed to say the adult version of poop on here LOL


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well it's not heavily planted....don't think that's it. I am curious about that "new tank water conditioner". Those things usually don't work. Is it possible that maybe this one did? Never used the Nat Geo stuff....just started seeing it in Petsmart not too long ago. I checked out your link and read about it. Going to have to look into it a little further.


----------



## Newbie2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

I want to add a lot more plants, but thought starting off small for the cycle would be a good thing?


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Plants are always a good thing for a fish tank....won't hurt. Some people on here say you should plant heavy to start. I, personally, like to make sure that whatever plants I am getting will actually grow in my tank first. Still curious as to how you never saw any ammonia though.


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

Imo, it has the be the plants... sure, there aren't a lot, but there aren't a lot of fish either. Where else would the nitrogen be going?

FYI, your stem plants will do better if you spread them out, plant each individual stem. This will allow the light to reach the bottom parts of the plants better, so the top doesn't flourish while the bottom dies off.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The water conditioner does not seem to have the right species of bacteria to cycle the tank. It specifies that it has bacteria that break down the organic waste. That is, decomposers. 

I think the 4 Guppies in 12 gallons is not much, and the plants (few though they are) are enough to deal with that low level of waste. 

I would, however get a bottle of the right kind of bacteria, look for Nitrospira species of bacteria. This will have the right species to cycle the tank. Add a little now, and keep the rest in the fridge, and add some more each time you add more fish.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

So how exactly does that explain why there has never been ammonia in that tank? Even with the small bio-load and plants, there should have been ammonia at some point. There is no way that tank is cycled....


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

shloken38 said:


> So how exactly does that explain why there has never been ammonia in that tank? Even with the small bio-load and plants, there should have been ammonia at some point. There is no way that tank is cycled....


Because if there are enough plants and a small bio load the plants would use the ammonia before you see it on a test kit.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

I can vouch that I have a very similar set up, both in bio-load and plant count/size. And I've always blamed my plants for the fact I have never once gotten a reading over 0 for nitrites or nitrates. I change about 5% of the water every other day so that IS part of it, but even prior to that habit, I never got readings. The plants will eat up that ammonia pretty fast. I DO get a very small reading on ammonia, but about the time I can read it, it's time for me to vac out the fish waste and it begins to drop to 0 again.

If any of my ammonia has ever been converted to nitrates, it's been consumed way faster than it was produced.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

There should be some ammonia reading at some point. If what you are saying is correct, then the whole cycling thing would be pointless.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

shloken38 said:


> There should be some ammonia reading at some point. If what you are saying is correct, then the whole cycling thing would be pointless.


That's just not the case. The need to cycle will be based on bio load. If the plant mass is such that it uses up the available ammonia then what's left to cycle. But most folks have a larger bio load than that and need a bio filter to convert the excess ammonia.


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

shloken38 said:


> If what you are saying is correct, then the whole cycling thing would be pointless.


Indeed. I've set up a few planted tanks with low bioloads and put the critters in soon after, because, as you said, cycling would be pointless.

The key here is low bioload, however. If you plan to have lots of fish in your tank, then you do need biological filtration...


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Never Mind this post


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

I hear what everyone is saying. I think it is safe to assume that the OP is new to the hobbie (uh....Newbie2015 haha), which is why I was questioning a few things. While you guys are all correct, things don't usually work out this way for noobs. I'd hate for everyone to chalk this up to the plants absorbing the ammonia, then the tank gets slammed with an ammonia spike and they lose everything. Also, I see red plants in that tank.....they are usually not beginner plants. If the OP loses those plants, you will see a spike for sure since the tank is not cycled.


----------



## Newbie2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seems to be some debate going on here lol

Readings are still zero, just tested again after doing a 15% water change last night and also rearranged the tank and added driftwood. 
The plants all have grown pretty impressive roots for only being in there one week. The red plants are slowly turning green on me however, which I've read can either be too little light or not enough iron. I put my first dose of nutrafin plant grow in yesterday to help with iron, and I suspect I'll need better lighting. 
Guppies are all still swimming around happily and eating like tiny pigs. 

I'm afraid to add any other fish in case of a late cycle doomsday scenario. So for now, I wait.


----------



## Newbie2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

Little bit of tannin in the water from the wood.


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

shloken38 said:


> Also, I see red plants in that tank.....they are usually not beginner plants. If the OP loses those plants, you will see a spike for sure since the tank is not cycled.


I'm not quite following that logic. If he/she is gonna lose the plants because of the conditions is not favorable to the plant, then the plants wouldn't have been doing very well from the get go. In other words, not consuming a lot of nitrogen (be it ammonia or nitrate). If the plants is left to rot in the tank, now that would probably lead to a spike. But I don't think thats what you meant.



Newbie2015 said:


> Little bit of tannin in the water from the wood.


Starting to look good. The wood will stop leeching tannins after a while in the water (can take anywhere from days to months ime). If you are impatient you can use Activated charcoal or better yet, Seachem Purigen in your filter to get rid of the tannins if you don't like the look. For that size tank i'm sure just a peasize amount of purigen would do the job, if space is limited.


----------



## Newbie2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've heard of the Purigen. The colour is only faint so I don't think it'll take too long to go completely. It does look like the white sand is starting to take on a bit of the colouring though, which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Newbie2015 (Apr 9, 2015)

So if this 'non-cycle' keeps up for another week what should I do? Add another couple of fish? Keep waiting for the cycle to happen before I introduce anything else? 
More plants? Less plants? 

I don't want to build up my tank and then have it all blow up on me because of this wonky cycling process.


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

Since you already have fish in there, yes I would slowly increase stock and keep an eye on NH3/NH4 and NO2. Or you could buy a bottle of nitrospira bacteria ( I recommend Seachem Stability. Or any other reputable source), follow the instructions to the point and you'll have a mature filter in 7 days. That way you can stock a lot more in one go, feeding the bacteria more in the same time, as said leading to a mature filter. But I can't stress this enough, you have to follow the instructions very thoroughly or you may end up with dead fish instead.


----------

